# Republic of Peru - República del Perú



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Total land area:*

1,285,216 km2 (20th biggest country in the world)

*Population:*

2012 estimate 30,135,875 (40th most populous in the world)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Pichu by joelselwood, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Peru , Cusco by Ianz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Peru, Cusco, Sacred valley, Our horses, Our friends. by www.cuscoforyou.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sacred valley. by www.cuscoforyou.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Alpamayo by Misha Logvinov, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Laguna Cullicocha - Ancash, Perú by Boris · BICF, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Emerald lake Llanganuco by ❉ Enn.Li ❉, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Mysterious Moray Terraces by ❉ Enn.Li ❉, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

beauty of Sacred Valley by ❉ Enn.Li ❉, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Panorámica de Cuzco by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu desde el Camino Inca by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Colca by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Aguas Calientes by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Vista desde Pisaqa by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Plaza de Armas de Cuzco by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Calle Márquez by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Casa del Moral by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Plaza de Armas de Arequipa by guillenperez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Áncash - Perú by alexanderchw, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Áncash - Perú by alexanderchw, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Peru by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Gateway by Breen's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Colca Canyon: agricultural terraces by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Turtles by idoazul, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Inca trail by David and Sarah's Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sunset on the river. by Paul Coffin, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sunrise on Machu Picchu by Grant and Caroline's pix, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Plaza de Armas, Lima by chris.bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sunset at Zorritos beach by chris.bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Huascaran, Peru by rokutt, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

nice pictures, keep them coming from this incredible and nice country!!!  kay:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Patrick Highrise said:


> nice pictures, keep them coming from this incredible and nice country!!!  kay:


You are welcome. It's a amazingly diverse country that has all kind of landscapes. The beautiful Andes mountains (only the Himalayas are taller), the Amazon rainforest (biggest rainforest in the world) and the Amazon river (second longest river in the world), the Atacama Desert (driest desert in the world and one of the biggest), stunning Pacific coastline, Peru has 28 of the world's 32 climates, a stunning and diverse cuisine, diverse population (indigenous, Afro-Americans, Asians, Europeans etc.), ancient civilizations (one of the oldest in the world) etc.

Another curious thing, Peru together with Brazil and Papua New Guinea has people/tribes who are yet to make contact to the civilization. Another evidence of the richness of the country.

Basically what's not to like? I was lucky to spend 1 year in Peru as a exchange student and I feel in love with the country immediately.


----------



## CX8258 (Feb 27, 2013)

Heute bin ich nach Peru gehen


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Pirámide de Garcilaso (5885 mts) y Chacraraju (6112 mts). by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

PlazadeArmas by Lisa, lover of monkeys, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by jcross70, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

201006237847.jpg by jcross70, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cieneguilla (8) by carloslopezfotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

the terrific view from the Summit, 6036m by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazon River by cowyeow, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu Panorama II by Roger_T, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

9469 - Carhuaz Town Centre by mister-tim, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Ollantaytambo, Peru by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sacred Valley, Peru by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sacred Valley, Peru by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cloud deflecting off mountain (View LARGE) - DSC_6301dxo1 by Zilch^^, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Plazuela de San Blas, Cusco. by German Galvez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

unusual Machu Picchu perspective... by al-ien, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

The Central Plaza of Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Coast of Lima by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

House of Pizarro by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Qoricancha by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Chinchero Indian Market by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Arequipa: Plaza de Armas by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnificent Sunset at Tucume by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Plaza de Armas Cajamarca Peru by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cajamarca Cathedral by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Streets of Cajamarca by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful Cumbe Mayo by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cajamarca from Apolonia by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Machu Picchu from Waynapicchu by (( n a t y )), on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Qorikancha by Alessandra.A., on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Foto Aérea - Plaza de Armas by Alessandra.A., on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

La catedral en formación by Francisco Bermudez, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Chacrararu by erwannf, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Night in the Peruvian Andes by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

IMG_8489-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Rainbow over the Andes by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Urubamba by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

The area in the center with the grass is the Plaza de Armas in Cuzco by larken81, on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Great photos of a spectacular country. When you mention Peru to most Europeans I know they generally mention Machu Picchu and that's about all. As these photos prove, there is a lot more to the country than just one historical site!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

cameronpaul said:


> Great photos of a spectacular country. When you mention Peru to most Europeans I know they generally mention Machu Picchu and that's about all. As these photos prove, there is a lot more to the country than just one historical site!


Indeed. It is without a doubt one of the most diverse countries in the world if not the most diverse given it's size.

There are 2.8 million pictures from Peru on flickr so my photos are just a tiny, tiny bit. Some of the very best photos I have seen from Peru on Flickr (only seen 200 or so) cannot be copied here otherwise I would have posted them.

Truly a stunning country.

But having said that then Machu Picchu is one of the world's most iconic places/most beautiful.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Too many pictures of Machu Picchu, Cusco, Limas Plaza Mayor and Arequipas Plaza de Armas....BORING. Try to avoid repeating the same cliche places. Theres so much too show, its ridiculous to put the same places over and over again. They are not even that outsanding.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

sebvill said:


> Too many pictures of Machu Picchu, Cusco, Limas Plaza Mayor and Arequipas Plaza de Armas....BORING. Try to avoid repeating the same cliche places. Theres so much too show, its ridiculous to put the same places over and over again. They are not even that outsanding.


You are welcome to post some pictures yourself. The pictures I have posted were the best I could find on flickr so far and those of the highest quality. 

The places you mention are among the most known and most interesting so what's the problem? I already posted all the different landscapes there are.

But as I said post some pictures yourself.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Sacred Valley by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Snows of the Andes by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Urubamba River by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Huaypo 2 by Ochoa Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cajamarca, Peru by motoperu, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Lachay by shuichi_youko16, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and awesome shots!


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sayamarca by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr


Intipata Terraces by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/melirock/8587175733/
Summer forever
Máncora, Perú









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melirock/8532266724/in/photostream/
Piedra Rota Sunset
Tocopilla


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/melirock/8117430662/in/photostream/
SurfCamp
El Loa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melirock/7200516314/in/photostream/
Balneario Municipal de Antofagasta


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

colorful Lima, Peru neighborhood by al-ien, on Flickr


Peruvian Mountain by Tangent B, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peru by Bstar, on Flickr


IMG_1719 by Bstar, on Flickr


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*TRUJILLO MAIN SQUARE​*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pano.


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

So beautiful !! Un pais muy hermoso, y ese Machu Picchu me encanta. Solo puedo imaginar como se siente al estar en ese lugar increible, y esperar que algún día voy a experimentar la sensación en persona (lo siento por mi mal espanol) :bow:


----------

